# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Εύρεση αριθμού τηλεφώνου

## mix21

Κάποιες φορές παίρνουν τηλεφωνο απο σταθερό στο κινητό και δε το προλαβαίνω. μπορώ κάπως να βρω τον ιδιοκτήτη του αριθμού?μέσω ΟΤΕ π.χ.?

----------


## panoc

www.whitepages.gr

----------


## aria

Μην ξεχνάμε και το εξαιρετικό: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96165 του συμφορουμίτη μας...  :Respekt:

----------


## mix21

Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------

